# Swift Customer Services closed till 5th June



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Had this on the bottom of an email I had from Swift customer services today which is the 25th June and didn't know if it would help anyone else to know so thought I would post it anyway.!.

Please Note: Our offices will be closed from Thursday 25th May until Monday 5th June 2006 for our Annual Holiday

Just in case anyone needs to know.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

....they are closed again until mid August!

I think I will be waiting a while for my extra shelves!

Rapide561


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Wouldn't mind working for them! Plenty of holiday time to go off in the motorhome, perhaps that's what they do, go off in their motorhomes. Sounds like they get plenty of annual holidays.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

From my experiance of the last two weeks ,How do you tell when their open :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift customer services*

Hi Geo

In a letter to Swift, I stated that my dog would a more effective (and polite) operative than some of the people who work there!

Rapide561


----------

